# +1 for GoPro..... can your other POV cams do THIS??



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Im tipping that every POV cam in a waterproof case would do the exact same thing, thats why they are called a waterproof case.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Im tipping that every POV cam in a waterproof case would do the exact same thing, thats why they are called a waterproof case.


yea but the gopro is the only one that comes with it, the contour is only water resistant unless you pay extra for the case.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

thats true, i was just saying that all of them would be waterproof in their designed case.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, i'm sure they are all waterproof to some extent... but did you watch the vid? 


this camera spent two and a half months bouncing along a coral reef and the camera inside was still immaculate. i don't know if other companies cameras would hold up to that, maybe they would i don't really care either way - i just thought that this story was impressive. i don't think any camera manufacturers would design their product with that kind of test in mind...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ShredLife

You need to send this to GoPro for a testimonial maybe you can be in a commercial or print add for them :thumbsup:

at 1:32 did you add a splice as you have a pic of the camera itself falling into the water, NOT from the camera point of view???


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah i watched it and yes its impressive that it lasted 2 months. The only thing is i believe that all the pod cams in their waterproof cases would do the same. Thats all i was trying to say, i realise that go pro is the most popular cam and thats cool but i disagree that it is the only one that could withstand being underwater for 2 months, and now that you mention it, it could be a new r&d test for cam companies!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> ShredLife
> 
> You need to send this to GoPro for a testimonial maybe you can be in a commercial or print add for them :thumbsup:
> 
> at 1:32 did you add a splice as you have a pic of the camera itself falling into the water, NOT from the camera point of view???


not me, not my video - just a random video i found.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I really want to call fake, as of the clip at 1:32. How could they take a video of the camera falling into the water, if it was an "accident"?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

nickwarrenn said:


> I really want to call fake, as of the clip at 1:32. How could they take a video of the camera falling into the water, if it was an "accident"?


Quoted so you can't edit this shit when you realize......

Look on the bottom right of the video dude.


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

cifex said:


> Quoted so you can't edit this shit when you realize......


Eh, I think maybe you're misunderstanding him. He's not talking about the footage _from_ the camera falling into the water. He's talking about the footage _of_ the camera falling into the water, which was clearly added after the fact as the case is all crusty. It's not fake, it was just added in for effect.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> I really want to call fake, as of the clip at 1:32. How could they take a video of the camera falling into the water, if it was an "accident"?


Quoted so you can't edit this shit when you realize......

The internet must be a scary place for you nickwarrenn?




jcblitz said:


> Eh, I think maybe you're misunderstanding him. He's not talking about the footage _from_ the camera falling into the water. He's talking about the footage _of_ the camera falling into the water, which was clearly added after the fact as the case is all crusty. It's not fake, it was just added in for effect.


Sure makes him sound like he is.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

cifex said:


> Quoted so you can't edit this shit when you realize......
> 
> Look on the bottom right of the video dude.


What, where the "Actual footage" part ends?


...Oh, fuck me.


----------

